# ¿como puedo hacer un pequeño ventilador a bateria?



## mggdelarosa (Feb 12, 2012)

buenas, antes me han moderado por novato, pido disculpas...espongo de nuevo mi tema.
 tengo 
tengo que conseguir hacer un soplador con baterias recargables...cual es el problema, todos, no se mucho de electronica, por lo que he desmontado secador, y tengo una helice, un motor de 4,5 v y un circuito para recargar baterias. no consigo que aumente la velocidad del motor, ya que con las baterias da poca velocidad para que salga suficiente aire. tengo que cambiar el motor por uno mas potente??? que baterias le pongo para que de fuerza???

podeis ayudarme?? muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2012)

En el secador , el ventilador echaba buen viento ?


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

Compañero, lo necesitas es un motor de buenas RPM ( Revoluciones por minuto ) el motor es el mismo del secador?? puedes subir una imagen del motor o la referencia, como sabras al poner las baterias en serie el voltaje varia, pero la corriente se mantinene ( es la misma), asi que por ahi no tienes problema, por lo menos debes conectar 4 pilas para un total de 6V a un motor de 4.5V, ya que el voltaje varia y mas si es recargable se disminuye la carga con facilidad usando motores.

Saludos.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 12, 2012)

buenas, solo he utilizado la helice del secador, ya que el motor funcionaba a 220 y es de 25v, lo probe a bateria gasta mucho...estoy utlizando el motor de 4,5v de un pequeño destornillador electrico, que usa 3 pilas en serie...poniendio mas pilas en serie, aumentare las rpm?? lo siento, la etiqueta del motor no esta...donde puedo ver las especificaciones????
en respuesta, el secador echaba buen viento, en resumen, quiero lo mismo pero sin las resistencias y a baterias...¿pero que baterias necesito para  poder usar un motor de 25v sin que se gaste en un min??

gracias por las respuestas compañeros. un saludo a todos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

Amigo como ya te comente, lo que necesitas es un motor de por lo menos 3.000 a 6.000 RPM que es mas o menos el motor de un secador comun de 2 velocidades sea de 12V o 24V, si ya tienes las 3 baterias comprate un motor de 5v a las revoluciones que te comento, ya que con tan solo 4.5V ira a muy buena velocidad, en pocas palabras a mas revoluciones hecha mas viento que es lo que quieres hacer.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 12, 2012)

ok...mas o menos lo entiendo, tengo que ver las revoluciones a las que puede ir mi motor de 4,5v si no supera las 3000 me compro otro de 5v...una cosa, en vez de 3 o 4 pilas en serie, se puede usar una sola de 9v???dara mas potencia??? y otra cosa, el motor de 24 consumira muy rapido las baterias???  muchas gracias, eres un crack


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

Si claro puedes usar una bateria de 9V (pila cuadrada) pero el motor debe ser del mismo  voltaje suministrado en este caso 9V DC si es de menor voltaje a lo sumistrado se quema el pobre motor, hay pequeños motres de 5v a 9.000RPM, ese motor no te sirve para usar baterias ya que primero este necesita mayor voltaje y corriente.

Las RPM son las revoluciones por minuto en este caso es la velocidad, lo cual es lo que necesitas es velocidad mas no potencia, ya que en un motor DC, segun  en la ecuacion (P=Fv) potencia es igual a la Fuerza maxima por la Velocidad maxima. el cual la potencia se establece en: una serie de engranes que nos resulta la fuerza, multiplicada por las RPM de nuetro motor, nos dara como resultado la potencia dependiendo de estos 2 facores.

Saludos amigo y cualquier duda no la comentas compañero.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 12, 2012)

joe, pues muchas gracias...sabes alguna web que pueda ver para conseguir esos motores?? he visitado alguna, pero no vienen bien las especificaciones... un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 12, 2012)

mggdelarosa dijo:


> buenas, solo he utilizado la helice del secador, ya que el motor funcionaba a 220 y es de 25v, lo probe a bateria gasta mucho...estoy utlizando el motor de 4,5v de un pequeño destornillador electrico, que usa 3 pilas en serie...poniendio mas pilas en serie, aumentare las rpm?? lo siento, la etiqueta del motor no esta...donde puedo ver las especificaciones????
> en respuesta, el secador echaba buen viento, en resumen, quiero lo mismo pero sin las resistencias y a baterias...¿pero que baterias necesito para  poder usar un motor de 25v sin que se gaste en un min??
> 
> gracias por las respuestas compañeros. un saludo a todos



No estas siendo claro cuentanos que quieres hacer en concreto si cambias el motor o conseguir una bateria, magia de momento no estamos asiendo...

si quiere un motor de 4.5Volts de los destornilladores electrico comprate uno se los consigue si vas a una casa de repuesto y le muestras el motor y le dices de donde lo sacaste dile que era de un destornillador electrico asi, asi, asi...

macanudo, ahora si lo que quiere es usar baterias de gel 12V 7Ah que me imagino que te tefieres a esa (poder mentalismo activo) no me imagino como mueve un motor de 25V siendo que necesitas dos en serie (sarasa) en fin fijate que es mejor...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

Si claro amigo una de 2  lo puedes comprar o se lo sacas a una unidad de CD o DVD que no sirva, te dejo la imagen para que te guies el cual el eje casa perfecto con una elice de un secador.







Lo puedes comprar en Urbanizacion Colina Blanca, S/N, 29680 Estepona, en electronica Vallejo.


Tiene que ser casero?? porque un Fan o ventilador de una PC de 6 a 12V funciona a maravilla con pilas y ese si ventila.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 13, 2012)

pues gracias de nuevo...pues de hecho tengo un ventilador de un Pc...pero le aplique una pila de petaca de 4,5 y no ventilaba mucho, por eso lo deseche...voy a mirar las especificaciones del ventilador, y te pregunto si valdria...muchas gracias crack


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola compañero mggdelarosa, pues con 4.5V no te va a servir mucho ya que si es de PC, para que funcione muy bien debe ser con a 12V, pero con una bateria de 9V (pila cuadrada)funciona normal, no ventilara como para hacer para hacer un viento fuerte, para ello tiene que ser un ventilador o Fan de alta velocidad o en su caso ventiladores USB que funcionan con 5V para refrigerar los discos duros, unidades DVD/CD o Laptops, con gusto amigo cualquier duda nos comentas.

Saludos.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 14, 2012)

buenas, he desmontado un motor de un grabador de CD antiguo, y bueno, tiene varios, pero los que he visto parecidos, parecen no tener las rpm adecuadas...mando las carecteristicasÇ: RF-300CA-11440 D7V13.0 y el otro21651c 3c504205...esto es lo que pone en los motores, los probe con una helice y no daba suficiente viento...el motor que no he podido tocar es el central, del lector de cd, esta pegado a una placa, asi que nada...bueno, algun consejillo???


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 14, 2012)

Colega el RF-300CA es del CD y ese es de buenas revoluciones entre 4.000 a 7.000 RPM, y lo puedes conectar entre 3V y 12V, ya que ese es el que hace girar el CD amigo con ese te funciona a maravilla, conectando sus terminales muy bien, cualquier duda nos comentas compañero, te dejo las especificaciones del motor.
http://kinmore.en.alibaba.com/product/437313616-200701820/DVD_motor_RF_300CA_.html

saludos.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 16, 2012)

muchas gracias, pues voy a intentarlo...a ver como va la cosa, ¿que bateria le pondrias? de todas formas si despues de tus consejos no puedo hacerlo, te doy el dinero de la apuesta (que no es mucho) y si quieres lo haces tu, porque el merito es todo tuyo...un saludo amigo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola Amigo mggdelarosa, puedes explicar de que se trata tu proyecto?, de ahi saber si lo que se esta disputando es viable o no!.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 16, 2012)

mggdelarosa dijo:


> muchas gracias, pues voy a intentarlo...a ver como va la cosa, ¿que bateria le pondrias? de todas formas si despues de tus consejos no puedo hacerlo, te doy el dinero de la apuesta (que no es mucho) y si quieres lo haces tu, porque el merito es todo tuyo...un saludo amigo



Quetal amigo, Yo le pondria 4 Baterias de 1.5V Recargables y anda de maravilla el motor, ya que con caidas de voltaje estaria rondando los 5.3V lo cual el motor estaria en el rango ideal, para que ventile a sus buenas revoluciones, lo cual esta diseñado para tal fin entre sus 4.000RPM a 7.000RMP vale amigo


Saludos


----------



## jorger (Feb 16, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Quetal amigo, Yo le pondria 4 Baterias de 1.5V Recargables y anda de maravilla el motor, ya que con caidas de voltaje estaria rondando los 5.3V lo cual el motor estaria en el rango ideal, para que ventile a sus buenas revoluciones, lo cual esta diseñado para tal fin entre sus 4.000RPM a 7.000RMP vale amigo


Si, pero tengamos cuenta una cosa.Un motor de esos no supera los 2w de potencia.Podrá tener sus 7000rpm EN VACÍO.Sabiendo eso es de suponer que tienen muy poca fuerza (y es así, o me equivoco?).Entonces al aplicarle una mínima carga (la hélice en este caso) *las RPM* *caen en picado*.Resultado: un desastre.

Conclusión, si quieres mucho aire usa el motor del secador.No te queda otra.Yo lo usaria sin pensármelo.Lo que no puedes pretender es que con un motor de ''chichinabo'' de un cdrom quieras sacar mucho aire, y encima te duren las baterias 

Un saludo.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 16, 2012)

pues esa era la idea...el problema es que el motor del secador es de 25v, por lo que a bateria se gastan enseguida,  ese es el problema. entonces las soluciones propuestas son utilizar un motor con rpm entre 4000 y 7000 para dar velocidad...de ahi que estoy abierto a sujerencias jeje...

el proyecto, y contestando a la pregunta de Gudino Roberto, el proyecto consiste en hacer un ventilador a bateria, que de viento parecido a un secador...o algo menos, pero que sople con algo de fuerza...acepto todas las ideas jeje...un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Quizás te convenga recurrir a los chinos 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=jIE9T_SAG4-ltwewzqG-BQ


----------



## jorger (Feb 16, 2012)

mggdelarosa dijo:


> pues esa era la idea...el problema es que el motor del secador es de 25v, por lo que a bateria se gastan enseguida,  ese es el problema. entonces las soluciones propuestas son utilizar un motor con rpm entre 4000 y 7000 para dar velocidad...de ahi que estoy abierto a sujerencias jeje...
> 
> ....que sople con algo de fuerza...acepto todas las ideas jeje...un saludo a todos


Te resumo lo de antes en esto:
Quieres fuerza? vale.
Quieres velocidad? vale.
Quieres autonomía de las baterías? IMPOSIBLE

Un saludo.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 16, 2012)

Si comprás un cooler de pc? Hay buenas marcas como NMB que tiran un montón de aire. COmo son marcas serias tienen su ficha técnica y podés ver los modelos. Si sos de España debe ser más fácil encontrarlo.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 17, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> Si, pero tengamos cuenta una cosa.Un motor de esos no supera los 2w de potencia.Podrá tener sus 7000rpm EN VACÍO.Sabiendo eso es de suponer que tienen muy poca fuerza (y es así, o me equivoco?).Entonces al aplicarle una mínima carga (la hélice en este caso) *las RPM* *caen en picado*.Resultado: un desastre.
> 
> Conclusión, si quieres mucho aire usa el motor del secador.No te queda otra.Yo lo usaria sin pensármelo.Lo que no puedes pretender es que con un motor de ''chichinabo'' de un cdrom quieras sacar mucho aire, y encima te duren las baterias
> 
> Un saludo.



Es cierto compañero yo le explique al compañero con formula y todo, pero el compañero solo quiere hacer es algo sencillo, q ventile con buenas revoluciones y yap, ya que un fan ventila bastante, pero se detiene con nada asi que  no estamos hablando de fuerza y potencia, P=F.v ni con alto torque ni nada de ello, mas bien de velocidad en RPMcomo la velocidad de un motor para mover un CD a altas revoluciones pero a un voltaje pequeño 5V, que con una pequeña elice el cual su peso es muy libiano y calculando la aerodinamica de la elice no tendra mayor problema que funcionara y tendra la suficiente estabilidad en unos minutos, claro esta mientras las pilas tenga una carga entre los 6.2V a 4.5V el motor mandendra un buen rango de RPM,  es mas de hacer algo casero en el caso del amigo ganar una apuesta, que puede hacer un ventilador casero con un motor de una unidad de CD, una elice de un secador, y 4 baterias recargables es mas que si funcionara compañero 

saludos.


----------



## djwash (Feb 17, 2012)

Buenas, pienso que le motor de CD por mas que tenga sus miles de RPM tiene muy poca fuerza, al alimentarlos con 6V o mas no sera mucho el aire que sea capaz de empujar dependiendo de la inclinacion de las paletas de la hélice, el motor se recalentara muy pronto y se dañaran sus escobillas, dudo que el aire entregado pueda superar al de un cooler de pc, es cuestion de probar, pero lo mas seguro es que no te de buenos resultados, claro, depende de la cantidad de aire que desees obtener.

Esos motores son capaces de hacer girar rapido un CD, pero este tiene poco arrastre con respecto al aire, es algo totalmente diferente cargarle una helice para mover aire, necesitas mas fuerza, pero esto es solo una opinion, no soy ingeniero ni nada pero de niño jugaba con autitos que yo mismo armaba y estos motores no son muy versatiles, lo que hacia en esos años era rebobinar un motor de casetera, le sacaba el alambre fino y le ponia uno mas grueso para tener mas rendimiento, andaban mucho mas pero las escobillas duraban poco...

Una idea que te puedo aportar es usar una bateria de 12V 5A de moto o las de gel de 7A y un motor de esos minicompresores para inflar ruedas (de los que son de plastico sin tanque), o infladores de colchones de aire, tienen el mismo motor, es un motor que tiene mucha fuerza y muchas vueltas, le adaptas una hélice de un cooler de PC y tendras bastante aire y te durara un buen rato con baterias...

Es algo asi, no es tan grande, es como del tamaño de un huevo de gallina. Quizas entre tus cosas tengas uno, yo haciendo limpieza en casa encontre 3, y saque dos mas parecidos de impresoras...







Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 17, 2012)

bueno, voy a ir probando con las ideas que me vais dando...a ver si consigo algo...si alguien se anima, hay un 50% de la apuesta para el que de con la respuesta jajaja, y si me lo fabrican se puede negociar jajaja...saludos, y gracias a todos


----------



## mggdelarosa (Feb 19, 2012)

una pregunta, podria utilizar un moror que desarrolle mas potencia, y conseguir mas velocidad con un engranaje??? el otro dia vi un helicoptero de estos pequeñitos...y parece que funcionan de esa manera...de esta manera ganaria en autonomia...por ejemplo he conseguido un motor de un minidestornillador a 4,5v...con algun engranaje podria conseguir mas velocidad de giro en la helice????
que os parece????


----------

